# AUSTRALIA



## jono_ (Feb 12, 2007)

a hell of lot of posts are from Australians.
any one else notice?

maybe im paranoid?
prove me wrong. 
lol


----------



## Opium (Feb 12, 2007)

It's because Australia is such an awesome place and Australians only like awesome places. Therefore, GBAtemp


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 12, 2007)

Meow! Australia rules.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 12, 2007)

coz Australia is the land of pirates


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 12, 2007)

Pirates that lose at cricket sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(we would have preferred it if it was us England, but good job anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 12, 2007)

Opium, that post was awesome.
I am,
You are,
We are.. Just f#%kin' Awesome!


----------



## desh_thiere (Feb 12, 2007)

Goddamn nationalism....

I am also Australian but I sure as hell don't support most things we are doing in the world at the moment.

Although I do acknowledge that our country is *somewhat* cool, all they need to do is give me some decent broadband.  And no people, ADSL2+ is not decent enough dammit


----------



## Mucuna (Feb 12, 2007)

What is "australia"?







Just kidding...;-)


----------



## Opium (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(desh_thiere @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Goddamn nationalism....
> 
> I am also Australian but I sure as hell don't support most things we are doing in the world at the moment.
> 
> Although I do acknowledge that our country is *somewhat* cool, all they need to do is give me some decent broadband.Â And no people, ADSL2+ is not decent enough dammit



You're complaining? Dude I'm still on dialup here...


----------



## Harsky (Feb 12, 2007)

Australia is a lie created by the British.... like Belgium or Canada....







Just kidding.... cos we all know there's no such thing as Canada...


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Australia is a lie created by the British.... like Belgium or Canada....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Canada", where's that?


----------



## springah (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, broadband here is bs.


----------



## karamu (Feb 12, 2007)

well im still a citizen of australia so yay for me.  got a giant flag in my room, yay for me again. and i just played Australian football today, 3rd yay for me.  but where do i live?

JAPAN!!! no plans to go back and live in australia. but still love the country.


----------



## Opium (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(springah @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> yeah, broadband here is bs.



Yup. While doing some work for the local newspaper I interviewed a Telstra Regional Director for a story on bad broadband coverage. She basically said that they won't increase ADSL coverage in regional areas unless the government intervenes and makes them do it. The thing is they rolled out the NextG network which is NOT a permanent broadband solution, it's for notebook users who are out and about that want internet by hooking up their mobile phone. The prices are ridiculous.

NextG network = Telstra owns and controls it. No other competitors can use it.

ADSL/cable etc = Telstra has to fork out the money for infustructure, but competing companies can use the infustructure.

Which do you think Telstra is going to spend their money on?


Short version: Yes broadband here is complete bs.


----------



## roguefan99 (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> You're complaining? Dude I'm still on dialup here...



LOL Opium, I've got a whopping 33.6k dial up tonight, but I bet it will be back to 28.8k tommorrow.  Yep thanks to Telstra who instead of upgrading our lines decided to rollout cable internet, but not actually allow connections to houses that it passes.

The best bit was I wrote to Helen Coonan explaining the "Telstra paradox" and she wrote back telling me I should apply with one of the three ADSL2+ ISPs in my area, of course which I all get rejected from (because of Telstra's crap lines).

Telstra are all about Monopolies, and our Government are all full of idiots.

The best one I like though is.  Bigpond ADSL2+ is only avaliable in areas where competitors have ADSL2+ systems, however its avaliable to people behind RIMs (thats my tech blocker) but only for Bigpond accounts.  Should give the ACCC a look at that, but then again they are pretty useless!

Oh as for the Aussies, I've told a fair few people to come here over the years because its a forum full of good info.

As for the cricket, England we'll get you back in the West Indies (that sounds kinda suss).


----------



## Lukeage (Feb 12, 2007)

On a note for ADSL2, I applied for it at my place here in Wollongong. I live less than a km from the exchange and I was rejected because of signal loss. I looked up a phone number from up the other end of my street (maybe 200m away) and the estimated speeds (through exetels page) was all of about 2mbit/s and they would be 500-600m from the exchange tops i guess (depends how the cabling is rolled out).

Broadband in Australia is a joke.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Dude I'm still on dialup here...


**TakaM pours out some liquor*


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(desh_thiere @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Goddamn nationalism....
> 
> I am also Australian but I sure as hell don't support most things we are doing in the world at the moment.
> 
> Although I do acknowledge that our country is *somewhat* cool, all they need to do is give me some decent broadband.Â And no people, ADSL2+ is not decent enough dammit



I like your style desh_thiere... Whilst the country and people are cool, the government sure isn't representing it's people too well on the world stage at the moment...


----------



## Farami9 (Feb 12, 2007)

something odd to say

hey guys are any of you working / going to work in the mines / mining area?
anyone doing engineering...
all my mates in AUS are doing something mining at uni... I live in WA guess thats why...

Boom on mining BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaHe (Feb 12, 2007)

I live in Slovenia. Yet nobody cares.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 12, 2007)

For the past 6 years new people I meet keep asking me if I'm from Australia (true story). Apparently my accent sounds like it's got traces of Australian in it (along with several UK counties thanks to being at Uni). Does that count?


----------



## bobrules (Feb 12, 2007)

Australia has kangaroos. R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 12, 2007)

Any of you guys ever picnic over at Hanging Rock...
.. if so, did you ever come back?


----------



## karamu (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> Any of you guys ever picnic over at Hanging Rock...
> .. if so, did you ever come back?


Although i now live in Japan, I was born and raised until 22 years of age right near Hanging Rock.  It is a really great place and they have horse races there every year.  my school was also right near there and i climbed it many times.  in fact first time i got drunk was up the top of the rock at the festival called Rock at the Rock.  I'm surprised you know about that picnic at hanging rock story.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(karamu @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> I'm surprised you know about that picnic at hanging rock story.


I'm a fan of the movie director Peter Weir, Picnic at Hanging Rock and The Last Wave being my faves, so I looked into the hanging rock story just a bit. I love stuff like that, even though I'm a skeptic, I've got a soft spot for "supernaturally tinged" areas. I live near The Devil's Tramping Grounds in NC, a 40 foot circle out in the woods where supposedly nothing grows, everything left in the circle is gone the next morning, etc... I'm sure there's nothing supernatural to it, but I love the ghost stories nonetheless.


----------



## karamu (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> I'm a fan of the movie director Peter Weir, Picnic at Hanging Rock and The Last Wave being my faves, so I looked into the hanging rock story just a bit. I love stuff like that, even though I'm a skeptic, I've got a soft spot for "supernaturally tinged" areas. I live near The Devil's Tramping Grounds in NC, a 40 foot circle out in the woods where supposedly nothing grows, everything left in the circle is gone the next morning, etc... I'm sure there's nothing supernatural to it, but I love the ghost stories nonetheless.


well i can now understand you knowing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as for this place in NC, i'm going to have to remember this for sure when i make my way to the states one day.  sounds bloody interesting.


----------



## phoood (Feb 13, 2007)

Does Australia float around or is it stuck there
 Are you serious?

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/06/endofworld.html


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(karamu @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fan of the movie director Peter Weir, Picnic at Hanging Rock and The Last Wave being my faves, so I looked into the hanging rock story just a bit. I love stuff like that, even though I'm a skeptic, I've got a soft spot for "supernaturally tinged" areas. I live near The Devil's Tramping Grounds in NC, a 40 foot circle out in the woods where supposedly nothing grows, everything left in the circle is gone the next morning, etc... I'm sure there's nothing supernatural to it, but I love the ghost stories nonetheless.
> ...


Well, if I ever get to Australia, I'll be sure to get sloshed at Hanging Rock and look for UFO's!
Actually when I do my world tour, I'll definitely hit Australia (Opium's gonna let me sleep on his couch.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) My only issue with the place is that I hear even the kittens are venomous. I mean, you wake up, shake the scorpions out of your bed, have a cup of coffee while having to simultaneously fend off all the snakes, get out the door (if you're very lucky) and BAM! the tasmanian devils are all over you. I wonder how there's any human population left there at all!
You Aussies got my respect!


----------



## nerd1 (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jono_ @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> a hell of lot of posts are from Australians.
> any one else notice?
> 
> maybe im paranoid?
> ...



mate, we are just following you around


----------



## Opium (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> My only issue with the place is that I hear even the kittens are venomous. I mean, you wake up, shake the scorpions out of your bed, have a cup of coffee while having to simultaneously fend off all the snakes, get out the door (if you're very lucky) and BAM! the tasmanian devils are all over you. I wonder how there's any human population left there at all!
> You Aussies got my respect!








Well when you say it like that. Gives me something to think about when I wake up tomorrow covered in scorpions.


----------



## Skeezo (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jono_ @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> a hell of lot of posts are from Australians.
> any one else notice?
> 
> maybe im paranoid?
> ...



You are not paranoid at all!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm an Aussie too...


----------



## AlphaPrime (Feb 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Fusion Master (Feb 14, 2007)

Australia is greatly recognised as the land of the year old games that qualify as new releases. Do we even have Final Fantasy XII here yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I got mine AGES ago :3


----------



## mirun100 (Feb 14, 2007)

On the subject of the Australian Cricket team, they got what was coming to them. Geez just about everyone bar Gilly and Hussey were starting to be incredibly egotistical.


----------



## roguefan99 (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mirun100 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> On the subject of the Australian Cricket team, they got what was coming to them. Geez just about everyone bar Gilly and Hussey were starting to be incredibly egotistical.



I'd include Gilly in the egotistical lot, he was one of the ones saying "we'll get a 400 this summer".  Hopefully this will bring them back to earth before the world cup.


----------



## mirun100 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah really? Hmmmm usually he seems like the most down to earth guy. I mean he doesnt appeal when he doesnt think it was out, he walks when he thinks hes out...etc. I reallly think NZ deserved a victory against Australia. Hmmm Chappel-Hadlee trophy should be hella interesting.


----------



## Taras (Feb 15, 2007)

Aussies = British with charisma and decent dental plans.

They have my vote!


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 15, 2007)

Woot! Aussies represent.

Isn't it obviously why we are here? We get the arse end of gaming releases and we want to play stuff as soon as it is released!


----------



## mikeosoft (Feb 15, 2007)

australia = best trip i ever plan on taking.. (not yet)
i'm looking to study business abroad here for maybe 6 months. i've never been but i hear you guys don't hate americans like the europeans do.


----------



## delta123 (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> i've never been but i hear you guys don't hate americans like the europeans do.



we don`t mind them.


----------



## decript (Feb 15, 2007)

I Would love to visit Australia one day. I heard its very beutiful and sounds like an awsome vacation. Thats up there in my list of places to visit next to Japan.
The super long plane rides are intimedating though, I can hardly stand the 8 hour one from here to Portugal. Unless its at night where I can just sleep through, I really can't stand it.
I wish there were giant Kangaroos with large sacs so we can ride in them. Then we could have battles with people inside the sacs punching each other or something like driving mechs, a bit like the 'ol person on top of your shoulders in a pool shoving the other off game.


----------



## OSW (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, australia has a lot of great aspects and i love it here (at least in melbourne), but the worst things are the government, boadband (yes it sucks totally), and technology prices.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 15, 2007)

The Invasion has begun.

By the way does anyone here live near frankston.


----------



## time-warp (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't forget us Kiwis


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(time-warp @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Don't forget us KiwisÂ



Yeah they wish they were Aussies too!


----------



## nerd1 (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(time-warp @ Feb 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget us Kiwis
> ...



arent they the 8th state?  or was that the 3rd territory


----------



## nerd1 (Feb 15, 2007)

hey, we need an aussie smiley


----------



## noochoss (Feb 15, 2007)

yey!


----------



## Trune (Feb 15, 2007)

Nationalism is overrated :S


----------



## lookout (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## OSW (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> The Invasion has begun.
> 
> By the way does anyone here live near frankston.
> 
> ...



harhar! isn't new zealand like the new tasmania?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nerd1 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> hey, we need an aussie smiley


I thought this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was an Aussie smiley...
.. maybe one of a dingo stealing a baby...
.. I'll have to work on that..

..actually, nevermind, we already have an Aussie smiley, thanks to lookout for reminding me.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know if there's any bite left in this 'gator. 
He's bitten a lotta blokes today already. 
So ya gotta ask yerself, 
"_Do I feel lucky?_" 




Well, *do* you, *punk*?


----------



## OSW (Feb 16, 2007)

I feel lucky, PUNK!


----------



## mackster (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Fusion Master @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> Australia is greatly recognised as the land of the year old games that qualify as new releases. Do we even have Final Fantasy XII here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! WE DO HAVE FFXII i was looking through junk mail and went through kmart cataloooog and found FFXII for!!!!!!!!!! a good 70 - 80 dollers AUS. SO GG SIR!


----------



## roguefan99 (Feb 16, 2007)

22.02.07 it was released.  EB had a poster in the window.  Its quicker than Kingdom Hearts II which took 8 months to come out


----------



## pirate_arrh (Feb 16, 2007)

NZ owns Aussie.
Just look at the cciket


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(pirate_arrh @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> NZ owns Aussie.
> Just look at the cciket


^


----------



## jono_ (Feb 17, 2007)

this thread keeps on goin

Australians let us all rejoice


----------



## OSW (Feb 17, 2007)

For we are young and free,
with golden soil and wealth for toil,
our home is girt by sea


----------



## anubis64 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry don't know the rest


----------



## Kurai (Feb 17, 2007)

The only thing i don't like about Australia is that British flag up the top left hand corner. I hate the british. Otherwise this is the best god damn country in the world.


----------



## blackjack (Feb 17, 2007)

Its far too hot in my opinion.


----------



## Phrostay (Feb 17, 2007)

Aussie All The Way Here


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 20, 2007)

3 NIL!

Woohoo!

Eat that!






WHOS THE BEST IN THE WORLD NOW HUH? (not us but not you either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## OSW (Feb 21, 2007)

man its been hot recently (in melb.)


----------



## 4saken (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Feb 21 2007 said:


> 3 NIL!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> ...



And considering many of our top players are either retired or injured... okay


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Feb 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 NIL!
> ...


Excuses, excuses...
(a couple of our better players weren't in the 3rd match either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Still, I'm sure the ICC will be happy to adjust your ranking simply because your good players weren't playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS. Gimme a break here, it's not often we win against you guys in cricket


----------



## mackster (Feb 22, 2007)

i love kangaroo sausages


----------



## noochoss (Feb 22, 2007)

today was ugh, not as bad as that 38 day. but ugh.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 22, 2007)

we cant defend ourselves though. 50,000+ troops to defend 7,741,220 km² of land and 25,760km of coast line.and We rely on ANZUS for protection. ANZUS stands for Australia, New Zealand, United States Security Treaty for those who dont know. nationalisim is overated but communisim is underated


----------



## mackster (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah the weather today was like URGH.melting AND ITS BEEN LIKE THIS FOR LIKE A WHOLE WEEK! WHY DOESNT IT JUST RAIN!


----------



## 4saken (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mackster @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> yeah the weather today was like URGH.melting AND ITS BEEN LIKE THIS FOR LIKE A WHOLE WEEK! WHY DOESNT IT JUST RAIN!



Just got rain in Sydney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought Melbourne was famous for its "4 seasons a day" or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where's summer


----------



## roguefan99 (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mackster @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> yeah the weather today was like URGH.melting AND ITS BEEN LIKE THIS FOR LIKE A WHOLE WEEK! WHY DOESNT IT JUST RAIN!



Rain whats that?  I actually only remember one decent series of rain here in Adelaide in the past few months.

Looks like another 40 degree weekend here in Adelaide this weekend.  You'd think the cricket was still on with the weather that we are having.  Then again the footy starts Friday night (well its preseason but its better than nothing!)


----------



## sigh (Feb 22, 2007)

Lived there for a year. Good place. Joined this forum when I was there, but now residing in India for awhile (couldn't find any decent arcades to test my streetfighter skillz though....)


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mackster @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> i love kangaroo sausages



My Uncle roasted a kangaroo...
..gave me the gristly end to chew.
Was that a very nice thing to do...
..to give me the gristly end of a kangaroo to chew?


----------



## khan (Feb 22, 2007)

You guys even eat Kangaroos? I know people/country who eat dogs


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

There's a market around here that sells frozen emu burger patties.
They're expensive, so they must be good, right?

..but then, meat is meat I guess...

I wonder if _I_ taste good...

*OUCHY!*


----------



## roguefan99 (Feb 22, 2007)

Kangaroos steaks are the best.  Red Wine, and cherry glaze is a nice addition to them also.

I used to get Kangaroo mince that I used for all sorts of things (pasta sauce etc), $10 AUD for 10 kilo (and yes it was for humans, not the pet food stuff).  That was about 5 years ago, its now $25-30 for the same amount.

Only problem with Kangaroo is that it stinks when you cook it (awful smell) but is one of the nicest meats on the market.  Also one of the leanest too (very little fat at all).


----------



## gloonk (Feb 22, 2007)

another aussie here

Kangaroo is overrated, but i had an emu pie once and that tasted alright.

cricket sucks totally, but dirt bike riding in this great big country is fantastic.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 23, 2007)

Australia who?


----------



## gloonk (Feb 23, 2007)

more to the point, what is an canada?


----------



## OSW (Feb 24, 2007)

Dunno, i think it might have been one of those alein colonies NASA discovered you know. Then again that's only what i heard.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> ... hear you guys don't hate americans like the europeans do.



we do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i sure dont


----------



## karamu (Feb 25, 2007)

In the area my family is back in Australia there are many roos and we can often find their droppings all over our property. kangaroo populations in many areas are too large and need to be culled due to a lack of food supply for the roos. these culled roos find their way into the supermarkets are restaurants.
As much as other aussies might find this hard to believe, my family (not I as i moved to Japan) own kangaroos.  my family has had them for the past 22 years at least.  This is among other animals like emus, wallabies, wombats, possum.
Anyway kangaroos are a very strong animal. we all know that a moneky is stronger kg for kg of muscle when compared to humans.  well kangaroos are the same way, they are stronger than humans kg for kg.  i have scars on my back from one of the males we had to prove it.  so if you want good lean meat from a strong animal then kangaroo is the way to go.  but just don't expect it to be soft and tender.


----------



## outiv (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(gloonk @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> more to the point, what is an canada?



well for starters, a word that doesn't start with a vowel?


----------



## ps2.au (Feb 25, 2007)

go aussie go!

PS3 is $999 AUS and it is bloody 6 months later than Japan and USA.


----------



## gloonk (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(outiv @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gloonk @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > more to the point, what is an canada?
> ...




wow really?.... what is an vowel?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also what is an Japan?


----------



## mister x (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm  on the Gold Coast....stunning place....into surfing?? Get down here...Kelly Slater has this week....along with his "friend' and, apparently, fellow surfer Cameron Diaz...


----------

